
Ask HN: How to build beautiful SVG graphics for websites? - oliverx0
I am really curious if anyone knows about courses &#x2F; tutorials or other material I could use to learn how to do graphics such as the ones at:<p>a) www.stripe.com<p>b) www.toky.co<p>c) www.mixpanel.com<p>I have found some introductions to SVG, but nothing that goes into a good amount of detail. Can anyone help?
======
billconan
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RbbQl2sU-
ag](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RbbQl2sU-ag)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQgmXARn8aA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQgmXARn8aA)

~~~
oliverx0
Fantastic, thank you!

